# Reo had her baby! (finally)



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How precious is that !!! I LOVE horses.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll bet that mare is much happier today than she was yesterday!!!! Lovely foal. Will the two new youngsters get to be in a pasture together with the mommas? I love to watch foals frolicking with each other, practicing using those long legs


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> I'll bet that mare is much happier today than she was yesterday!!!! Lovely foal. Will the two new youngsters get to be in a pasture together with the mommas? I love to watch foals frolicking with each other, practicing using those long legs


Yes, they will get to grow up together. I'm sure they'll give us plenty of entertainment in a few weeks!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It amazes me how fast foals are up and running. And so obviously bonded with her mom. What a beautiful pair.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love her. That coloring is just stunning. Have you picked out her name?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful!!! I can't wait to watch her and the other baby grow up together!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How precious. I wish I would be close to watch those baibes together.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-she is beautiful! Will she keep that coloring?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow-she is beautiful! Will she keep that coloring?


We are pretty sure she will turn off black (like her daddy). Right now, she is a mousy grey color, and normally a mousy grey will change over to black.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I love her. That coloring is just stunning. Have you picked out her name?


Ahhhh, Carol...... I'm having a hard time choosing a name for this one! Any suggestions? Mom's registered name is Oreo Square Knot (Reo), and Dad is Kitty's Black Hawk (Hawk). I can come up with a registration name out of her pedigree, but, I need just an everyday call name.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, she is adorable, I love horses!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That baby is gorgeous! Good Luck with her name!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's beautiful. I luff the babies!

Congratulations to you and momma!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

With momma being Oreo, how about Cookie as a call name for the filly?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Debbi, she's gorgeous. I'm going down to San Antonio in June to my cousin's horse ranch. They have one mare that is going to foal any day now and another that is due in four weeks. I'm so excited! You'll have to keep us updated with pics of your little ones.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!.
Are you keeping her?.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

was a beautiful little one....momma looks great!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Precious little big girl !


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! She sure is big.
And gorgeous btw. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just beautiful! Love the star on her forehead!! Their size always amazes me! poor mom is right. 

My sis's horse is due in May. I can't wait!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice compliments on my little filly. She is very sweet. We will probably be keeping her, because this is most likely the last foal out of this mare. Momma has done her time, and we'll let her retire & relax now. We have decided to name the filly "*Breezie*".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, and I thought having my baby hurt.... 

Cute!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, she's to cute. Congrats.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am always amazed those foals fit inside the mom!!!!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

